# "Shall be done"



## Waywyn (Feb 22, 2010)

Although this track is obviously not WIP anymore, I am curious anyway, what you think about it. I had the pleasure to arrange that track. Thanks for listening!

http://www.panasonic.net/shallbedone/


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 22, 2010)

Cool Alex - live orchestra ay? Sounds terrific.


----------



## Bernard Asselin (Feb 22, 2010)

Bravissimo! 

Did you make the arrangement on choir too? Overall, you've got a good sens of progression. IMO, it matches perfectly with this kind of music.

Well done!

Ben


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations, Alex!

I like the pizzi`s in the refrain very much, very fine arranged!

Well done!

Gunther


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice arrangement and great gig! 

I remember about 8 years ago I had left her some songs backstage before one of her concerts in Montreal, I had waited hours for her and then left them at the security for her. Oh well!

Anyway, great track!


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot everyone! Really really appreciate!

Especially Guy  ... I know we have different point of views here and there, but neverthless you are kick ass composer and honestly your comment means a lot to me!

Next time I meet Sarah and know her a bit better I will definitely make sure to ask her if she grabbed the scores you left for her! Promise!


@Frederick:
Yeh, the orchestra is live and was recorded at CNSO studios in Prague.
After the recording I brought in like tons of other tracks from all kinds of libs (from Symphobia, to EW, over Tonehammer to Spectrasonics).


----------



## JohnG (Feb 22, 2010)

Fun one, Alex -- congratulations.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 22, 2010)

Bernard Asselin @ Mon Feb 22 said:


> Bravissimo!
> 
> Did you make the arrangement on choir too? Overall, you've got a good sens of progression. IMO, it matches perfectly with this kind of music.
> 
> ...



Sorry Bernard! No the choir was arranged by my buddy Carsten Heussmann, the co-producer of Frank Peterson. I think I was working on something else during that time related on the production so we had to split up the work.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 22, 2010)

Waywyn @ Mon Feb 22 said:


> Especially Guy  ... I know we have different point of views here and there, but neverthless you are kick ass composer and honestly your comment means a lot to me!



Damn! Just realized I commented on the wrong thread! Kidding!

Ahh! Those songs are surely long gone by now, besides they were done in my crappy music days.


----------



## Nino Rajacic (Feb 23, 2010)

Great job Alex! I love what you did with counter melodies in oboes. Sounds great!


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 25, 2010)

Nino Rajacic @ Tue Feb 23 said:


> Great job Alex! I love what you did with counter melodies in oboes. Sounds great!



@Nino, thx!!

@Guy: Hahahaha 

... yeh I hear ya, but even they were done in your "crappy" days, it would be fun to know what happened to it. Maybe she didn't find it too crappy, just in case it was really forwarded to her.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 25, 2010)

Waywyn @ Mon Feb 22 said:


> Although this track is obviously not WIP anymore, I am curious anyway, what you think about it. I had the pleasure to arrange that track. Thanks for listening!
> 
> http://www.panasonic.net/shallbedone/



Wow...you arranged for Sarah Brightman?

That. Is. Awesome.

ALSO: Very Enya'esque. Has a very "Sail Away" vibe to it. Not knocking you for that btw.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 25, 2010)

dannthr @ Thu Feb 25 said:


> Oh my god! Sarah Brightman is going to EAT ALL OF THOSE CHILDREN!



Haha, yeh ... basically something went wrong anyway, when she said: I have to leaf now! 


@Nathan: Thanks, but yes .. I was also excited and kinda perplexed when I got the first email from the producer of Sarah. It's actually really funny since he found me via the internet, but he is just living around 5 blocks down the street


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 25, 2010)

Man that's awesome! Congratulations. "Done.. done....done" keeps going round and round in my head. Talk about catchy.

Sarah Brightman's awesome, too. Like some English housewife gone mad. It's kinda hot.  

Mahlon


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 25, 2010)

Mahlon @ Thu Feb 25 said:


> Man that's awesome! Congratulations. "Done.. done....done" keeps going round and round in my head. Talk about catchy.
> 
> Sarah Brightman's awesome, too. Like some English housewife gone mad. It's kinda hot.
> 
> Mahlon



Her attire reminds me of Helen Bonam Carter


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Mahlon, yeh it's a pretty nasty "earworm". You should have seen everyone involved at the studio. After just a few hours everybody was singing along in the lounge, garden wherever.

Especially when you went to sleep!

Yes generally they have a concept for Sarah going on. I mean if you check out older releases such as Symphony (esp. Fleur du Mal), Harem or Classics. There is always a different look going on.


----------

